# Visual Basic > Visual Basic 6 and Earlier >  Making an vb6 interpreter outsite vb6

## gaouser

Hello, i need help for creating an vb6 interpreter outsite vb6 and even outside Windows PC
I m on arduino, which i try to recode Win Ce2 for it.
I need help for vb6 interpreter since i cant really think'n'find syntax of it

I tried a syntax like Normal BASIC but it was too far

----------


## georgekar

I have this: https://github.com/M2000Interpreter/Environment
It is an interpreter although is not a VB6 replacement, now at 12th version is closer to VB6. The Expression Evaluator, now return almost the same as in VB6. So if you interest about I can guide you to find the functions who did that. The other part, about the syntax is the easy part. The Expression Evaluator is the most peculiar because you have to return value numeric/string and some time numeric and object. My evaluator has a part to process operators for objects, which you can exclude. Also you have to define a way to store values of type variant, of various types. Do you find a proper library for variant types?

----------


## The trick

See to any classical basic (like Sinclair-basic, etc.)

----------


## gaouser

i have tried ones a year ago already

----------


## Eduardo-

I'm not sure what you are looking for, but here is the VBA language specification.

----------

